# POLARIS SPORTSMAN Speedo



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for a new/used speedo for my Polaris sportsman 500. It looks that is the reason my AWD is not working ?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

lasalleman said:


> Looking for a new/used speedo for my Polaris sportsman 500. It looks that is the reason my AWD is not working ?


What year Sportsman? I have a 2002 Sportsman with no speedo/tach or anything (quad was rolled down a mountain) and my AWD works just fine...


----------



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

JDSwan87 said:


> What year Sportsman? I have a 2002 Sportsman with no speedo/tach or anything (quad was rolled down a mountain) and my AWD works just fine...


I believe it's 2000


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

lasalleman said:


> I believe it's 2000


Sending you a pm


----------

